# the rattle in the rear



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I've seen posts about it here and I've heard it from others...I may have some issues on the passenger side rear. I am going to take my golf clubs out of the trunk today (could possibly be the culprit) and drive around to see if I still hear anything. I'm just a little curious though, is this covered under regular factory warranty (I'm still under for another 13,000 miles) I also have an extended 75,000 mile warranty as well. Should I just bring her in and talk circles around the service guys until they agree to fix it rtaher than being annoyed by me daily (the dealership is 1/2 a mile from my house). Other than the noise, does this rattle thing effect handling/performance. I had bad bushings on my old grand prix gt and I don't think it really did much besides annoy me. In closing: IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE WOODEN POLES OR SOME CRAP CLANGING AROUND BEHIND THE REAR PASSENGER SEAT WHEN I GO OVER LOTS OF BUMPS...AND IT'S BEGINNING TO ANNOY THE CRAP OUTTA ME UNLESS I HAVE A CD IN!!!!!!! or maybe I need new cd's, ?


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> Well, I've seen posts about it here and I've heard it from others...I may have some issues on the passenger side rear. I am going to take my golf clubs out of the trunk today (could possibly be the culprit) and drive around to see if I still hear anything. I'm just a little curious though, is this covered under regular factory warranty (I'm still under for another 13,000 miles) I also have an extended 75,000 mile warranty as well. Should I just bring her in and talk circles around the service guys until they agree to fix it rtaher than being annoyed by me daily (the dealership is 1/2 a mile from my house). Other than the noise, does this rattle thing effect handling/performance. I had bad bushings on my old grand prix gt and I don't think it really did much besides annoy me. In closing: IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE WOODEN POLES OR SOME CRAP CLANGING AROUND BEHIND THE REAR PASSENGER SEAT WHEN I GO OVER LOTS OF BUMPS...AND IT'S BEGINNING TO ANNOY THE CRAP OUTTA ME UNLESS I HAVE A CD IN!!!!!!! or maybe I need new cd's, ?



I have experienced the same noise when going over a bumpy road, but I have not reacted on the situation yet, because it doesn't happen enough for me to pinpoint exactly where it is coming from... You shouldn't be concerned about handling/performance. Point this noise out to your dealer if it is really annoying. Just make sure to find a road that's close to the dealer that causes this abnormal noise, so you can show the technician 

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Check where your backseat seatbelt is resting!

The way the belts in the back lie, the clip easily rests up against the molding in the back. Loud music or going over bumps will cause the clip to rattle against the molding.

It happens to me all the time and each time I am able to stop the noise by re-positioning the belt clip.

Hope it's nothing more serious than that. I'm all for 'easy' fixes


----------

